# Shifter and console



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there a boot and trim plate for a manual with console for a 66? I'm seeing one through ames but it doesn't look like it will fit right. Any have a pic of there shifter with boot and console?\ to make sure I'm correct?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No pics...I'm unwilling to pull my console to shoot photos, sorry. But, the trim plate is painted black, and it's circular. It holds the bottom flange of the boot to the shifter porch. The boot itself is squarish-shaped on the top, and seals against the insert in the console. I ordered one from AMES years ago, and it was super stiff and broke in half after a couple of months. Bad quality rubber. I simply re-installed my somewhat ratty but fully functional original boot, and it's been there ever since. 48 years old and counting!


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

geeteeohguy - If you could just snap a pic from the top of the console, not pulling anything, it would help. I don't have a boot or anything just would like to see what I should look like.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here you go.........


----------

